# The New Kit Fox from A+



## Nicholson (Sep 25, 2012)

This Slingshot is a beautiful work of art. The First shots with the bands not broken in yet, was launching the 12 gram 9/16" steel balls at 171 plus fps with half inch steel closer to 180 fps. After nailing a cream style corn steel can 10 times in a row and about 60 shots from 34 feet I felt I could give an opinion on my first thought on the slingshot.

First of all the Color is Early American and It looks outstanding.

I don't shoot hammer style, but the pistol grip feels pretty cool. and shooting it feels natural. I shot it pistol grip gangsta and hitting the target at 34 feet was not a problem. At 12 foot pounds of energy and accuracy out the box I could've pulled it out and went hunting lol.

One thing I really like about the slingshot is the low forks, alowing for the draw weight to be more comfortable and I feel contributed to accuracy.

I dont know what kind of leather but the leather is Soft and smooth allowing for a smooth release.

I'm a flatband shooter. But, I could live with these tubes. Since I am a flatband shooter and would like to switch to flatbands in the future, I got a pair of rubber cone plugs. I forgot to show them in the picture, but you can see them on Perry's website at www.aplusslingshots.com

The pull is a little stiff but manageable. I imagine the tubes will loosen up after shooting them a bit, but really the pull is not a problem because of the low forks and the beavertail.

I was anticipating an excellent and interesting piece and I was not let down. I ordered two one for myself and another for a close friend of mine, who will be getting this for Christmas. I chose this slingshot for him because he shoots hammer style. Also, who doesnt love a pistol grip? Like I said I dont shoot hammer but I knew this was going to be a good one so I got one for myself and I'm glad I did because if I just ordered one, My friend wouldnt be getting a slingshot for Christmas


----------



## Nicholson (Sep 25, 2012)

The picture doesnt do the slingshot Justice and Sorry for the Terrible looking background. It's a spare room that I turned into a junkfood and slingshot cave


----------



## Tentacle Toast (Jan 17, 2013)

I like A+'s stuff, too.. Nice sling you've got there, man! It's cool you stepped outside your norm for it, & I'm sure your friend will appreciate it, too! Thanks for posting this review


----------



## Nobodo (Nov 5, 2014)

That definitely is a beauty.



Nicholson said:


> I'm a flatband shooter. But, I could live with these tubes. Since I am a flatband shooter and would like to switch to flatbands in the future, I got a pair of rubber cone plugs. I forgot to show them in the picture, but you can see them on Perry's website at www.aplusslingshots.com


You got me curious about the cone plugs, but I don't see them on the a+ website. Can you share a link to where you found them? If not, can you share a picture of yours and info on how they work?

Thanks!


----------



## wll (Oct 4, 2014)

Nicholson said:


> slingshot hammer.jpg
> 
> This Slingshot is a beautiful work of art. The First shots with the bands not broken in yet, was launching the 12 gram 9/16" steel balls at 171 plus fps with half inch steel closer to 180 fps. After nailing a cream style corn steel can 10 times in a row and about 60 shots from 34 feet I felt I could give an opinion on my first thought on the slingshot.
> 
> ...


Yes, Perry makes very,very nice slings indeed, I just got a few of his standard laminated PS-2 units and was very impressed with the attention to detail on A+ products.

Went on his site and could not find the plugs you were talking about, do you have a better link ?

wll


----------



## Nicholson (Sep 25, 2012)

I'll send a message and see if he'll post the link or pictures of the cone plugs. Sorry guys


----------



## A+ Slingshots (Jan 22, 2010)

Thanks for the great review John, and for the other kind comments gents!! 
Our rubber cone plugs are new like the redesigned Kit Fox and we haven't had a chance to put them on our website yet but they can be ordered by email. The new KIT FOX is priced the same as the old version. We will no longer be making the older version in favor of the new.


----------



## oldmiser (Jan 22, 2014)

Very nice looking shooter...thanks for sharing your review....May Your Ammo Fly Straight..~AKAOldmiser


----------



## Nobodo (Nov 5, 2014)

Thanks for the info, Perry, the plugs are a great addition!

You really need to put pictures of the Early American on your website too, that thing is a beaut!


----------



## A+ Slingshots (Jan 22, 2010)

Nobodo said:


> Thanks for the info, Perry, the plugs are a great addition!
> 
> You really need to put pictures of the Early American on your website too, that thing is a beaut!


Thank you!! Will do!!


----------



## Underachiever (Oct 17, 2013)

A+ Slingshots said:


> Thanks for the great review John, and for the other kind comments gents!!
> Our rubber cone plugs are new like the redesigned Kit Fox and we haven't had a chance to put them on our website yet but they can be ordered by email. The new KIT FOX is priced the same as the old version. We will no longer be making the older version in favor of the new.
> 
> 
> ...


You´re a real Wood-Wizard, I take my hat off to you!

All the best

Luke


----------



## A+ Slingshots (Jan 22, 2010)

LukeSlingwalker said:


> A+ Slingshots said:
> 
> 
> > Thanks for the great review John, and for the other kind comments gents!!
> ...


Thanks so much Luke!!


----------



## Underachiever (Oct 17, 2013)

A+ Slingshots said:


> LukeSlingwalker said:
> 
> 
> > A+ Slingshots said:
> ...


My pleasure! Wish you all a good time!


----------

